# DualView nVidia aktivieren?



## Final (18. Januar 2004)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Tv Out:
Ich habe WinXP , eine ASUS 9560(GF FX 5600)

Ich habe den TVOUT über S-VHS verbunden und in den Nvidia Treiber einstellungen kann ich unter "nView" zwischen meinem TV und meinem Monitor rumswitchen. Ich weis aber nicht wie ich beide gleichzeitig Schalten kann. Bei mir gibts auch nirgendswo ein "DualView" im Treiber. Ich benutze den Forceware 53.03 (aufjedenfall ein aktueller). Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten damit ich irgendwie auf DualView umschalten kann oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Final (18. Januar 2004)

Ok, ich habs jetzt hinbekommen nur wenn ich mein Bild jetzt klone und ich zocke dann hab ich nur 50fps, kann man das irgendwie ändern?


----------

